# wie viel geld bekomme ich für dem computer



## Kubik (21. März 2020)

*wie viel geld bekomme ich für dem computer*

Hallo.
ich habe ein computer zu verkaufen 
er ist 12 Jahre alt und ein bisschen zu laut 
hier die Komponenten 
Intel core @ 6600
GA-EX-38-DS4
Radeon HD6570
Enermax liberty 500w
Xigmatek hdt -sd964
Thermaltake sopranors100
western digital 500g
4gb ram

windows10 ist drauf und läuft

was bekomme ich dafür?


----------



## frothungt (21. März 2020)

Wenig. Ich persönlich würde Board + CPU + Ram + Grafikkarte einzeln oder gebündelt bei Ebay reinpacken (mit Glück 40-50 Euro) und den Rest zur Kippe fahren. Komplett ist so eine alte Gurke schwer loszuwerden, schau mal hier sogar mit Monitor:
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...ram-1024-gt430-20-monitor/1349562928-228-7700


----------



## Batze (21. März 2020)

Ebay, da bekommst nur für die Einzelteile etwas. Ist echt nicht mehr so viel wert.
Aber ein Tip von mir, sowas Ähnliches, nur minimal Höher habe ich letztes Jahr an der Uni in Braunschweig am Board angepinnt. War innerhalb von 30 Minuten verkauft.
Habe noch einen guten Preis bekommen.
Und dein System ist noch Okey für Studenten, nur nicht eben für Gamer.
Das Problem sind die 4 GB Ram, nicht weil es zu wenig sind,okey das auch, aber die auf 8  Aufzubauen kann teuer werden weil es die Riegel kaum noch gibt und die Studis brauchen alle 8 GB wegen den Müll Linux was sie haben müssen.
Ich weiß nicht ob du zu sowas zugang hast, aber da bekommst du sowas immer weg für mehr als bei Ebay.


----------



## frothungt (21. März 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Ebay, da bekommst nur für die Einzelteile etwas. Ist echt nicht mehr so viel wert.
> Aber ein Tip von mir, sowas Ähnliches, nur minimal Höher habe ich letztes Jahr an der Uni in Braunschweig am Board angepinnt. War innerhalb von 30 Minuten verkauft.
> Habe noch einen guten Preis bekommen.
> Und dein System ist noch Okey für Studenten, nur nicht eben für Gamer.
> ...



Echt, da bekommt man noch Geld für sowas? Haben Studenten kein Internet? Für kleines Geld bekommt man momentan die ganzen (SFF) i5 Systeme von Firmen. Ich selber habe zum Beispiel für 70 Euro einen i5 3570 + 8GB Ram + Win 10 +500GB Festplatte für 70 Euro inklusive Versand und Gewährleistung gekauft.


----------



## Batze (21. März 2020)

frothungt schrieb:


> Echt, da bekommt man noch Geld für sowas? Haben Studenten kein Internet? Für kleines Geld bekommt man momentan die ganzen (SFF) i5 Systeme von Firmen. Ich selber habe zum Beispiel für 70 Euro einen i5 3570 + 8GB Ram + Win 10 +500GB Festplatte für 70 Euro inklusive Versand und Gewährleistung gekauft.



Nicht jeder Student hat die Infos die du hier gerade hast. Wusste ich auch nicht, sonst wäre ich schon Millionär bei dem was du da erzählst und das der tägliche Deal wäre.


----------



## frothungt (21. März 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Nicht jeder Student hat die Infos die du hier gerade hast. Wusste ich auch nicht, sonst wäre ich schon Millionär bei dem was du da erzählst und das der tägliche Deal wäre.


Bei Ebay gibts ehemalige Firmen Rechner in Massen oder z.B. hier ebenso: https://www.talk-point.de/de/extra-...workstation-intel-i5-3470-b_10077134-224.html

Meinen habe ich von dem Ebay Händler hier, ist echt zu empfehlen und kriegt immer wieder schicke Rechner rein:
https://www.ebay.de/sch/m.html?item...me=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_ssn=rf-remarketing&_sop=10


----------



## Batze (21. März 2020)

frothungt schrieb:


> Bei Ebay gibts ehemalige Firmen Rechner in Massen oder z.B. hier ebenso: https://www.talk-point.de/de/extra-...workstation-intel-i5-3470-b_10077134-224.html
> 
> Meinen habe ich von dem Ebay Händler hier, ist echt zu empfehlen und kriegt immer wieder schicke Rechner rein:
> https://www.ebay.de/sch/m.html?item...me=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_ssn=rf-remarketing&_sop=10



Das sind reine Office Rechner für minderwertige Schulungsräume ala OKS.


----------



## frothungt (21. März 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Das sind reine Office Rechner für minderwertige Schulungsräume ala OKS.



Die i5 Skylake oder Ivybridge Systeme + ne SSD sind meiner Meinung nach Top für Office und Multimedia. Mit ner 1030 auch als Emulatorstation oder "Spiele" Rechner.


----------



## Kubik (2. April 2020)

heute verkauft für 20 €


----------

